# stray in pasture



## wynedot55 (Apr 14, 2009)

had a call from a neighbor last nite that i can not stand.well the knotthead went to the sale an bought a crazy brangus.now mind you he dont have a corral.an he only has 4acs.an he has about 6 heifers on it.so he just turns the heifer loose in the pasture.an she goes ape an jumps the fence an gets out.then jumps another fence an gets in our pastures.he asks can we let her calm down before yall catch her for me.an i told mom she wont calm down but we will see.i bet he never caches the dumb outfitt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

Neighbors! You now have a neighbors animal too. I think we should put our neighbors together and let them hash each others animals out. Then they can leave us out of it!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah, come on!
Your not supposed to post anything bad about critters with names that start with a BR or end with a BRAH!
What if my Hubby gets on here and starts reading?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Ah, come on!
> Your not supposed to post anything bad about critters with names that start with a BR or end with a BRAH!
> What if my Hubby gets on here and starts reading?


In that case you point him to my thread about the BLACK Angus steer in my pasture.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 14, 2009)

the guy that owns the stray is a big headache to me.he thinks he is smart an can do anything he wants down here.he even had the gall to ask us if we would sale him some land.because he heard they was gonna run an oil pipeline accross our place.an he thought he could get rich.we told him no its never for sale.then he goes will you rent it to me again he was told no.heck in 4 more years we will have 100 to 150 cows.


----------



## MReit (Apr 14, 2009)

hehehe don't you LOVE idiots?!?! Remember, you can always think about it later and laugh, knowing how stupid they can be! I like to play dumb back and see how they react..teeheehee


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

my bro checked the cows.an his heifer/cow was no where tobe found.guess she jumped a few more fences.an got in some other pastures or on the road.i dont figure he will find her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my bro checked the cows.an his heifer/cow was no where tobe found.guess she jumped a few more fences.an got in some other pastures or on the road.i dont figure he will find her.


If he goes looking he should be able to find her. But, he does have to go looking.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

oh he is looking for her.an she wont be easy to find.esp if she got on the ranch.now if she got in the bottom he will never find her.simba got out shortly after i bought him.an we looked for him for 2wks.an 1 day a cousin came leading a bull to the house.he found him on the dirt road in the bottom.i guess simba had been roaming the bottom.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, they can find places to hide but, if one keeps looking they usually turn up somewhere. We had a heifer showup one time. It was almost 2 weeks later when the owner called to see if we had her as word had gotten to him we had a stray. She was 4-5 miles from home. It only took her a matter of a few hours to get here. She wasn't being chased. One of the others went threw the fence and the rest had followed except her. The owner left her in pasture and went after the others. When they got back with the others she was missing.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

but its hard to ride over 2000 or 3000acs looking for strays.esp when theres lots of woods.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but its hard to ride over 2000 or 3000acs looking for strays.esp when theres lots of woods.


True but, don't they get lonely and showup somewhere sooner or later? Cattle are herd animals and usually try to find others.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

yes they could jump into some1s pasture.but even then they are hard to find.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2009)

2000 or 3000 acres???  Wyne, we just had an 80 acre parcel sold near here for $7500/acre.  Let's see, 2000 X $7500 = $15,000,000.  You're rich!  Will you be my rich uncle Wyne???  Please, please???


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> 2000 or 3000 acres???  Wyne, we just had an 80 acre parcel sold near here for $7500/acre.  Let's see, 2000 X $7500 = $15,000,000.  You're rich!  Will you be my rich uncle Wyne???  Please, please???


$7500/acre? Land around here is $1500-$2000/acre!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2009)

SHHHHHHHHHHHH!  Wyne and I are coming to buy you out.  Play your cards right, and we might let you live on our land and work hard to pay the rent.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> SHHHHHHHHHHHH!  Wyne and I are coming to buy you out.  Play your cards right, and we might let you live on our land and work hard to pay the rent.


  It'll cost you!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

now my grat granddad use to own 2500acs but before he died he sold down to prolly 1500acs.an family still has most of the 1500acs.we have 400acs.land here sales for $3000 or $4000 an acre.


----------

